# Common sense should tell you ...



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

... which way this goes when you're installing it, not with our guys. I hate having to babysit everyone I work with, especially when I can't even trust someone to install a pop-up cleanout cap correctly.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I've never seen or heard of a pop-up clean out before... Installed upside down? Looks like a floor drain check ball. Is that for the sewage to back out on the lawn instead of in the tub?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> I've never seen or heard of a pop-up clean out before... Installed upside down? Looks like a floor drain check ball. Is that for the sewage to back out on the lawn instead of in the tub?


That's what it does. I don't know if they are a new thing or just an uncommon thing. I couldn't tell you of another time that I've installed one. I didn't think it would be ok for raw sewage to be able to freely pour out on the lawn like that. I could see a HO delaying having a clog unblocked if this device kept the sewage out of the house.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Im sure that device is illegal under my code. Are they common in your neighborhood? If not, cut the boys some slack.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Or jump their ass for installing illegal appertinance.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

that is actually a pretty good idea....

a sewer line rarely
backs up but its much better for it to spill out into the yard than to seep out under the toilet or back up out of the floor drain and flood the laundry room
and flood the hell out of the first floor while you are taking a bath upstairs. 
that is always a good time to clean up....

who sells these anyway??...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

DEQ would say NO ****ING WAY! Out here. I had a buddy who almost got into trouble for tossing some roots he pulled out of an outside clean out into some overgrown bushes and weeds. HO, a real dick, called and complained that he left a huge mess of sewage in his yard. IIRC, a $40k fine at the time. All it was was a very small mass of root hairs so DEQ didn't press charges, just gave him a warning. We have a very high water table here, and sewage has become a very high priority over the last 20 years or so.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> that is actually a pretty good idea....
> 
> a sewer line rarely
> backs up but its much better for it to spill out into the yard than to seep out under the toilet or back up out of the floor drain and flood the laundry room
> ...


Mark I have a box full of them. Ordered them off Amazon. They are not expensive ad we use them when need be. Not a problem here.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I used to sale a kind of backwater valve, like that when in So, CAl, 
like Mark posted it is better to run out on the lawn instead of flooding the house 
with Raw Sewage, usually the home owners would paint them green to fit 
into the background with the plants,
the ones I sold could not be installed wrong


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> that is actually a pretty good idea....
> 
> a sewer line rarely
> backs up but its much better for it to spill out into the yard than to seep out under the toilet or back up out of the floor drain and flood the laundry room
> ...



Agree with you master mark,it is a good idea,rather have sewage in the yard vs. in the tub


----------



## Plumbangelo (Apr 26, 2017)

Its even more fun when its an apartment complex


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Probably better to have it installed that way. Most places here those are illegal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

